# Who should lay claim to the Ulimate LOL BUMP! bewbs?



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Who should lay claim to the Ultimate LOL BUMP! bewbs?*









vs 








vs








the best lol bump bewbs? 
VOTE NOW!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

propped up. shes gotta face to match. makes it much mroe desirable. if hidden face is actually a "butterface" all the boobs are is a distraction to her face.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

hmm well i do agree, i also think hidden face girl has the body to go with it as well. We are not to sure how hidden face girl's face







looks... she might be butterfaced... 
we also don't know how propped up fills out lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_hmm well i do agree, i also think hidden face girl has the body to go with it as well. We are not to sure how hidden face girl's face







looks... she might be butterfaced... 
we also don't know how propped up fills out lol 


x2
just to keep this related somewhat...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Who should lay claim to the Ultimate LOL BUMP! bewbs? (tdotA3mike)*

Your first is always special!
Here's some more pics of the original Lol Bump girl:


























_Modified by MisterJJ at 12:36 PM 3/15/2010_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow hidden face BEWBS has 70% of the vote!


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

This thread is gonna get me in trouble @ work one day (while I continue to go back to it over and over and over again....)
Mmmmmmm...bewbs....


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (grubble)*

Hidden face could have a glass eye for all I care, her body is just over the top, bewbs to match, and hair to cover her face if she is scary, besides that is what pillows are for








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_Hidden face could have a glass eye for all I care, her body is just over the top, bewbs to match, and hair to cover her face if she is scary, besides that is what pillows are for








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











paper bags could fix the buttaface if its an issue. i have a feeling she doesn't have a buttaface. Great tits (most likely fake) great body. she seems to have the gens


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_Hidden face could have a glass eye for all I care, her body is just over the top, bewbs to match, and hair to cover her face if she is scary, besides that is what pillows are for








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Tcardio said she is a little on the thick side


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
Tcardio said she is a little on the thick side

What's wrong with you people. Everyone of those girls is fat. I hate girls who ask me "Are you going to eat that?" And wait till they age...then you know you married a fat chick!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
Tcardio said she is a little on the thick side
Are you kidding?? Is Tom gay? I know a lot of those SF dudes like their women looking like a piece of dried up jerky


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i'm gay and i would vote for hidden face boobs if that helps win anyones battle hahahhahaah


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_Are you kidding?? Is Tom gay? I know a lot of those SF dudes like their women looking like a piece of dried up jerky









ok....Here's one for you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tALWgo6Gkg


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_Are you kidding?? Is Tom gay? I know a lot of those SF dudes like their women looking like a piece of dried up jerky










seriously none of the BEWB chicks are fat! tcardio your on ****ing drugs son.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Who should lay claim to the Ultimate LOL BUMP! bewbs? (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
ok....Here's one for you


However, to be fair....i think this is the real deal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Who should lay claim to the Ultimate LOL BUMP! bewbs? (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
However, to be fair....i think this is the real deal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw









_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
However, to be fair....i think this is the real deal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Who should lay claim to the Ultimate LOL BUMP! bewbs? (NY_Avant)*

It's not really a fair comparison because there is a lot more going on in this pic than the other two


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *canz92* »_It's not really a fair comparison because there is a lot more going on in this pic than the other two


















but the one area we are not sure of is the face, which is pretty clear in the others... i think its fair


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

what about her?


----------



## 2.0Ginster (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (daniel.ramirez)*

Is it me or does this look like propped up bewbs? I know it's not


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Who should lay claim to the Ultimate LOL BUMP! bewbs? (tdotA3mike)*


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Pointless thread is pointless, you didn't even make it a legit poll :facepalm:

I vote for #1 posted, not a fan of oversized bewbs.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

My choice. I am sure there are more better ones. 

One example.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

t_white said:


> Pointless thread is pointless, you didn't even make it a legit poll :facepalm:
> 
> I vote for #1 posted, not a fan of oversized bewbs.


bewbs are never pointless unless they are pointing...not a fan of oversized bewbs either. More than a mouthfull is a waste at least for the mouth. I must admit, that first pic is one of my favorites


----------

